# Windows Has Recovered From Unexpected Shutdown - Blue Screen of Death - BSOD



## PTiangco

My computer shutdown today unexpectedly..I have no idea what the problem could be.. either a motherboard.. or cpu problem?

I checked my pc health status on my motherboard during a restart and everything looked fine..+12V was at 12.12V, cpu temp was at 31 degrees celcius, board at 31 degrees celcius..

I've attached the dump file associated with it to see if anyone else can figure this out..Mini122208-01.dmp


----------



## jcgriff2

*Vista - Windows 7 BSOD & Troubleshooting Instructions*

`

Please go to ---> BSOD Posting Instructions

*This BSOD collection post has been replaced by the above.*

Thank you. . . 

jcgriff2

03-29-2010



*******************************************




System Info & BSOD Mini Kernel Dump File Collection

*1. *Download SysInternals Autoruns from Microsoft TechNet and SAVE it to your *DOCUMENTS* folder. 

*2. *Download the zip file for Vista & Windows 7 - or - XP, extract the single batch script file (.bat) and save it to your *DESKTOP*. 

*3. RIGHT-click *on the batch file desktop icon and select "Run as Administrator" (*XP* = 2x-click on icon) 
- The small black cmd/DOS screen will appear with status information
- Other windows will open & close
- NO user interaction - except SysInternals AutoRuns EULA may appear in ~ 5 minutes. If so, "Accept" it and allow the batch script to complete
- The batch file may need up to *10 minutes *to run - PLEASE be patient !
- output = a new folder found in Documents named *TSF_Vista_Support*

** XP - skip #4
*4. *Run a System Health Report - save in HTML (default file extension) format:
START | type *perfmon /report* - a viewer will appear. Save as an HTML file. 

*5. *Zip up the entire TSF_Vista folder & the PERFMON HTML file and attach the zip file to your next post.
- post zip size limit = 1.96 MB
- post limit = 2 attached zip files

If the zip file > 1.96 MB, you can make a 2nd zip file and attach both to your next post.

*Please do not modify the files in the TSF folder as ALL files are needed.*

Any ? - please let me know. . . 

jcgriff2











`

How-to ZIP a file and ATTACH it to your post

Zipping up the TSF_Vista_Support folder - RIGHT-click on the TSF_Vista_Support folder, select "Send To", select "Compressed (zipped) folder". There should now be a zip file named *TSF_Vista_Support.zip*. This is the file that will be attached to your next post using the next step.

Attaching the TSF_Vista_Support zipped file to a post - start a reply to your post as you normally would. Once in the reply screen, scroll down and you will see "Manage Attachments". Click on it. A smaller screen will appear - click on "Browse" - up toward the top. Locate the zip file that you are attaching and select it = TSF_Vista_Support.zip - in your Documents folder. Click 2x on it. You will be returned to the smaller screen. Click on "Upload" (next to Browse). Close the smaller window and submit your reply post.

Any ? - please send me a PM.

jcgriff2


`





.









`

SysInternals • BSOD Bugchecks • MediaFire • Belarc • MSTechNet • MS NTDE/CPR • S/U V2 
MSDN Err Cds • Everest Hm • CCleaner • Memtest86+ • TreeSize Pro Trial • MS Help & Support • PC Wizard • KillDisk • PC Wizard • ImgBurn • T Mirco RT 
Live SysInternals • Auslogics Defrag • McAfee RT • Norton RT • Kaspersky RT • MS One Care RT• AVG8 • ESET NOD32 Trial • RT -- Mc HTTPS RT


​

`

`

`

`

`

`



`

`

`

`




D-V . 
Reg C .
Reg Cleaners . MGADiag XP . MGADiag Vista . W7 upgrd adv beta . HDD DIAG . ie . 0xc0000005 . AVG d/l page . AVG d/l FILE . SP1 . RTools . KDISK ED 

WinDef-NIS


HDD Mfr

takeown/ icacls

Windows 7 upgrade advice - From Vista to Win7 - Tech Support Forum

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2362673-post2.html


http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

dual boot



Vista Junctions/ XP

x64 x86

NT

XP SYM 04-02-10

NIS removal/ Marvell Yukon Update - DLL HELL/ WinSxS
__________________



J. C. Griffith
Windows Desktop Experience.




`


`

`

`

`

`

`






Network Monitor v3.2 . [URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50579&stc=1&d=1244188477"]VSS exe  . netsh_w-lan_jcgriff2__.zip . killdisk . otl#2 [/URL]

Asus mobo asio.sys update

W7GMode-Virtual-mem_perfmon_slideshow

page file reset

MBR . KillDisk_ImgBurn

AutoRuns - startup . Online scanners

File Recovery - reventon

System Readiness Tool - MS KB . HDD - SeaTools - Diags . Saluto


x86 v. x64 . KillDisk - ImgBurn EXACT files 8-15-2010 . W7 - XP - Printer sharing

Windows Updates

memtest86+ / Imgburn

Zone Alarm . zonealarm - nis-n360 . NET1 . Multipoint Server - 1 PC - > 2 users . Slideshow asacpi - ATK0110

1327 error - Adobe . 1606 Error - user shell . HDD Diagnostics - SF . Prime95 CPU reventon . *WAT - kb971033* . Windows 7 Libraries file assoc REG fix

HDD - decimal-binary - 500gbHDD decimal/binary # conversion . NIS SOLVED BSOD . V/7 Internet speed - networking . soundrecorder - solved . *Delete - Reset Page File* 

delete page file attr pagefile.sys . msconfig . Hardware DEV -- HD DEV2

Live 2011 kb2434419

Boot Manager . USB/ SATA device
Altap deleted file recovery . sptd HKLM . laptop screens

W7 XP File sharing . sys specs - speccy . Win Installer cleanup util FTP

NIS - N360 SOLVED_1 - vista vss - syetm restore reduce . Windows 7 - XP File Sharing/ Printing

dependency service or group failed to start - jenae . IE8 - Vista/Server 2008
Laptop RAM replacement - YouTube . Hibernation - hiberfil.sys
copy files-multiple dirs__to 1 dir - FOR LOOP . W7 image-imaging . laptop service manuals
Office 2010-2007-2003 uninstall - office 2007 manual removal
ssjohnny
low space message - registry . hibernation registry REG . MS OEM preinstall kit . java
Regquery batch . cmd.exe . attributes . disassemble-decompile - student_college_Digital_River - Startup Programs Database. drive Q: . subinACL

Hardware testing . Microsoft online crash analysis

*Windows Updates*
Reset windows update components/ 
0x80070002/ 0x80070003 - You receive a "0x80070002" or "0x80070003" error code after you download an update from Windows Update, from Microsoft Update, or from Windows Server Update Services
- WU Readiness tool - What is the System Update Readiness Tool?

File association fixes - recovery image disc . IP subnet 255.255.255.. - Office-Word continuously installs

volume.network.icons.notification
builtin admin p/w . windows updates - w/u - reset components
Windows.old recyclebin

Install XP Vista W7 from USB_cluberti . Windows Installer Cleanup Utility  . VistaSP3 . Microsoft Fixit Center . WindowsUpdatesAutoFixitCenterboottrace-bootrace . LIST USERS

HardwareID




Timaciid . encryption.encr

optimizingpccarronanetherlands . W7trial . memoryRAMvirtual . gdrv.sys . Adobe CS3CS4CS_Photoshop_downloads

NetworkMonitor HDD Regenerator nobus

Microsoft DaRT Microsoft DaRT -- LoadOrd

SecurityGroupsPDF


userlookup = http_:_//www.techsupportforum.com/member.php?u=***


----------



## jcgriff2

*The Driver Verifier - - jcgriff2*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html
DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista ​

If your BSODs are 3rd party sofware related, the Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver by flagging it and causing your system to BSOD.


*1.* Create a Windows System Restore Point - 
Vista --> START | type *rstrui* - create a restore point

Windows 7 --> START | type *create* | select "Create a Restore Point" 

*2. *Run the Driver Verifier -


Code:


[/font][font=lucida console][u][SIZE=3][B][color=#000033]DRIVER VERIFIER[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/U]

START | type [B][SIZE=2][color=#000055]verifier[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B] | make these selections - 

1. Select 2nd option - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select 2nd option - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check these boxes -
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking
• Deadlock Detection
• Security Checks (Windows 7)
• Miscellaneous Checks[/indent]
4. Select last option - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where "Microsoft" [B]IS NOT[/B] the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/font]

_**** IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:*_

- If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation,* it will result in a BSOD* 

- After re-start, you may not be able to log on to normal Windows
... • Boot into SAFEMODE - tap the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up
... • Select "System Restore" 
... • Choose the restore point that you created in step #1

- For Driver Verifier status - type *verifier /query* (in a cmd/DOS screen)
- To turn Driver Verifier off - *verifier /reset* then re-boot 

- The Driver Verifier needs to run as long as possible - even if the status screen appears clear.
- All future BSOD dumps must be VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMPs - otherwise the dump(s) are of no use

If your system does BSOD while the Driver Verifier is running, please retrieve the dump file from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up & attach to your next post.

If you have any questions, please send me a PM.

jcgriff2

.

Driver Verifer information --> http://search.microsoft.com/results.aspx?mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&q=driver verifier Windows Vista
Driver Verifier issues within Vista/ Windows 7 --> http://support.microsoft.com..default.aspx?+verifier1&res=20




J. C. Griffith
Windows Desktop Experience.




`


`

`

`

`

`

`






Network Monitor v3.2 . [URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50579&stc=1&d=1244188477"]VSS exe  . netsh_w-lan_jcgriff2__.zip . killdisk . otl#2 [/URL]


----------

